# Riphah (Islamic Internatonal Medical College) Merit 2014



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

HOW MANY OF U APPLIED FOR RIPHAH? expected merit?


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

i applied and dont know abt the merit but the list will be out at 21 nov.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

okk its cnfrm ??

- - - Updated - - -

and i think they take interviews having 12.5% weightage..


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Ya if they call u:?
whats ur aggregate??????
i have 74 .4%


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

out of 87.5?
:!:

- - - Updated - - -

i have 69.57/ 87.5


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> okk its cnfrm ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and i think they take interviews having 12.5% weightage..


I'm pretty sure merit will be based only on your Uhs aggregate, interview is just a formality. Last date to apply is 17th so lists will be displayed some time after that.


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes their interview is just a formality. They only call selected candidates!


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

but on their prospectus it is said "interview"12.5%"?/?


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

that is my total aggregate of uhs fsc and matric ...... And all this interview stuff is just drama.


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi, can you tell me which is better for mbbs and why? Riphah or yusra or imdc. Thanks


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

maryamtehreem said:


> Hi, can you tell me which is better for mbbs and why? Riphah or yusra or imdc. Thanks


I think imdc is blacklisted . I'd say ripha but i'v heard yusra is good too . So choose between the two.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

ripha is better

- - - Updated - - -

my agg then 79.2 % if interview has no weightage


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm what's the expected closing merit for bds in ripha ?


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Last yr closing merit for bds was 68-69%


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

Apparently Riphah has started calling people for interviews.


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

Nawall said:


> Apparently Riphah has started calling people for interviews.


my aggregate is 68.08% do i have a chance in islamic for bds?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

maham ahmed said:


> my aggregate is 68.08% do i have a chance in islamic for bds?


That's a borderline case. You might get in. Where else did you apply?


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

Nawall said:


> That's a borderline case. You might get in. Where else did you apply?


i got called for the interview that means i ' m in?


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

What's your aggregate? Pls tell, it will give us some idea...


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

maham ahmed said:


> i got called for the interview that means i ' m in?


Yeah, I think you're in.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

i got an interview call  on 25th mine interview


----------



## Barbiepink.rose (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an aggregate of 68.37 applied in iimc on open merit but neither got a call nor my name is in merit list?...I am so worried plz someone help!

- - - Updated - - -

I have an aggregate of 68.37 applied in iimc on open merit but neither got a call nor my name is in merit list?...I am so worried plz someone help! When i enter my id it says 'no record found' both in mbbs & bds


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

I got selected in riphah but my first priority is FUMC


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Got selected.... interviews is on 24th but still my priority as well is fumc.....


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> i got an interview call  on 25th mine interview


whats ur aggregate???


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

maryamtehreem said:


> What's your aggregate? Pls tell, it will give us some idea...


Check their website for your admission status. They called me for an interview tomorrow, not going though.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

79.3%


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys! What did they ask you in interview?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

My uhs aggregate is 73.5
I qualified for BDS interview. Any chances for MBBS?


----------



## claire414 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys is the riphah interview a formality or does it hold serious wieghtage?


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

claire414 said:


> Hey guys is the riphah interview a formality or does it hold serious wieghtage?


It's basically a formality.


----------



## claire414 (Nov 23, 2013)

So there isn't need to prepare for it? It does say on their website that it holds 12.5% wieghtage :/


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

any one who has given the interview on friday or saturday plz tell me that what do they ask...


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

My agg is 74 do I've any chance in here?  they calledme for me for bds :/ but I want to go for mbbs


----------



## World1 (May 23, 2014)

Barbiepink.rose said:


> I have an aggregate of 68.37 applied in iimc on open merit but neither got a call nor my name is in merit list?...I am so worried plz someone help!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have an aggregate of 68.37 applied in iimc on open merit but neither got a call nor my name is in merit list?...I am so worried plz someone help! When i enter my id it says 'no record found' both in mbbs & bds


Hello, you should try entering your name in the website.

- - - Updated - - -



ajamil said:


> any one who has given the interview on friday or saturday plz tell me that what do they ask...


They ask a few questions about your family and your personality.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

i have 74.5 should i wait for there call or submit fee in aimc????????


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

eaqa said:


> i have 74.5 should i wait for there call or submit fee in aimc????????


Congratulations on getting into 'AIMC'! :thumbsup: You should submit your fee there. It's a really good med. school.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

i am talking abt amna inayat and thanks:woot: ickyvicky


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't mention it!  I knew, you were talking about 'Amna Inayat'.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks again :woot:


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

hi guys my aggregate is 79.7 what do you think of my chances for mbbs at riphah......


----------



## World1 (May 23, 2014)

You have good chances


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

muniba said:


> hi guys my aggregate is 79.7 what do you think of my chances for mbbs at riphah......


Did you get their call? :/


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

No not yet......... i'm really worried


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello! I've 77.1% and I got in for Bds but I still have no clue for mbbs. Do I stand a chance for medicine or should I forget about it?


----------



## Dr. M. Raza (Dec 21, 2014)

Rajja said:


> Hello! I've 77.1% and I got in for Bds but I still have no clue for mbbs. Do I stand a chance for medicine or should I forget about it?


Dear Rajja , i think god love you more than us because BDS has better future and very more easier life with equal respect in society, my strong advise is it that you be happy and get admission in bds
:thumbsup:


----------



## LAURA15 (Dec 31, 2014)

someone please tell me the general closing merit for govt. medical colleges in islamabad...like FUMC RMC etc...and its 10% matric 40% fsc and 50% entry test score right...so if i did o levels and then did fsc...my score would be out of 1100 in fsc and how much in o levels??:?...im like so confused as to how the equivalence thing works


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

hey can u guys tell me the admission process for riphah university and its fee


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I see some class mates here. Farhan, Nawal and Muniba? Let's help these guys out. We needed help and we got it. Let's pay it forward.


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

LAURA15 said:


> someone please tell me the general closing merit for govt. medical colleges in islamabad...like FUMC RMC etc...and its 10% matric 40% fsc and 50% entry test score right...so if i did o levels and then did fsc...my score would be out of 1100 in fsc and how much in o levels??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you did O levels, you need to get an equivalency from IBCC. You just get a form from their office and you pay a fee, bring in photographs and original certificate. I suggest you do that as soon as possible. 
The closing merit of riphah last year was probably around 77%.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

was It for MBBS or BDS? because another person got 73% and got in (bds)


----------



## Rajja (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm talking about mbbs.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey all, 
can i get into mbbs. Aggregate is 70%??


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

They count Mcat marks and admission was stopped for ripah by pmdc 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay. In fumc?


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

Yeah fumc is good choice but what is merit for the foundation uni 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess its pretty high.


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

Yeah I also think it would be 80+%

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------

